# Vin Baker wants the Knicks



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Celtics' troubled forward has, according to sources, told two NBA players that if he is released by Boston he would want to sign with the Knicks. Thomas does have interest in adding a low-post scorer, but Baker's history of alcohol abuse and emotional problems makes him a high-risk acquisition.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i will start the FIRE THOMAS chants if we get Baker


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

i could have been drunk saying this???


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Who cares if Vin Baker wants to play for us? Leave him on the curb. Instead of focusing on why Boston would/will release him he's talking about the next team like he still has something to offer. He is in DENIAL. We would be in denial as a team to take him on.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i will start the FIRE THOMAS chants if we get Baker




You say Fire, I'll say Thomas.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

MAYBE THE WORST CONTRACT IN THE NBA PLUS DRUNK PROBLEMS LET ME THINK MMMMMMM 


HELL NO:devil:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

He's a post presence, something this team lacks. Baker's contract is identical to Penny Hardaway's contract. What's so bad about having another former all-star coming off the bench?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Baker's contract is identical to Penny Hardaway's contract.


Right, one of the worst in the league.



> What's so bad about having another former all-star coming off the bench?


Come on, I'd rather re-sign McDyess for big money (something I really DON'T recommend), he's got a better shot at recovering.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Right, one of the worst in the league.


So whats the difference if we add Baker or not? If his contract is as bad as Penny's, and everybody is happy with Penny, is there really a problem?



> Come on, I'd rather re-sign McDyess for big money (something I really DON'T recommend), he's got a better shot at recovering.


Baker so far has outperformed Dyess since his return. Baker is better in the post than McDyess. The game Baker played vs the Knicks earlier in the year (the one where he was schooling Mutombo off the dribble) is better than anything McDyess did while on the Knicks.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Believe me, if Baker was making any type contribution to Boston's cause lately, we wouldn't be having this conversation. Boston would keep him even if he was taking in a fifth intraveneously. But he fell off the wagon and fell off the wagon hard. Why would we put ourselves through the drama? Why should we? I don't see a compelling argument to even continue this thread on the subject, honestly speaking.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

"So whats the difference if we add Baker or not? If his contract is as bad as Penny's, and everybody is happy with Penny, is there really a problem?"

is that the usual sarcasm??is it bitterness over eisly??is it rashidis theory on transitivity???


"Baker so far has outperformed Dyess since his return. Baker is better in the post than McDyess. The game Baker played vs the Knicks earlier in the year (the one where he was schooling Mutombo off the dribble) is better than anything McDyess did while on the Knicks."

I assume you are saying baker is better than Dyss with a bad knee...A healthy Dyss is head and shoulders above baker...Dyss is an unbelievable talent when healthy...Unfortunetly Dyss's athlticism may be a thing of the past..

The real questin regarding baker is if his drinking violates the terms of his contract,making it null and void...Then baker may come verrrry verrrry cheap


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

And just for the record, I was being sarcastic, I don't want Baker or Dyess. I'm willing to try to reclaim a guys emotions, like sheed, but the odds on Baker are really low, and who knows what Dyess has got.

I'd only be interested if they come on the cheap side of cheap.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

speaking of reclaiming emotions,can you believe how out of cintril Eddie Griffin is??That boy needs a serious amount of vvoltage to his frontal lobe


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I will note that I don't want Baker as a starting PF. And since Rasheed Wallace will allegedly sign for the mid-level, what is wrong with bringing in Baker to back him up?

C - Mutombo, Thomas
PF - Wallace, Baker
SF - KVH, DMJ
SG - Houston, Penny
PG - Marbury, Norris

Does anybody have a problem with this team?



> Believe me, if Baker was making any type contribution to Boston's cause lately, we wouldn't be having this conversation.


Actually the reason we're having his conversation is because Boston is trying to weasel it's way out of a 36 million dollar contract that they made the mistake of trading for. If the Suns could have gotten out of the Penny contract somehow they probably would have too, regardless of production. Same with Grant Hill. Hill wants to play this year, but if he plays more than 9 games the Magic lose a clause that makes insurance pay 80% of grant hill's contract. Hill said he'd be ready in March. Think the Magic will activate him in March? No way.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I will note that I don't want Baker as a starting PF. And since Rasheed Wallace will allegedly sign for the mid-level, what is wrong with bringing in Baker to back him up?


Maybe I just don't understand something that is obvious to you. We are way over the cap. How do we take on his 15mil/yr contract without trading any contracts away?

How do you see adding him to the present roster without giving anything up? If it's possible then sure, but please explain how it's done.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"Thomas"
if we sign rasheed kurt thomas wont be on this team next year. hes a free agent remember???


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Maybe I just don't understand something that is obvious to you. We are way over the cap. How do we take on his 15mil/yr contract without trading any contracts away?


Wow, you're behind on the times. The Celtics are trying to void Baker's contract. Which would make him a free agent.

If they are not allowed to do this, then I'm sure Boston would gladly take Shandon Anderson and Kurt Thomas. Anderson's contract isn't as bad as Baker's and KT can opt out.



> if we sign rasheed kurt thomas wont be on this team next year. hes a free agent remember???


1. KT is not a free agent, but he CAN opt out of his contract at the end of the season. He has a season left after this one if he chooses not to take the option, which he may not if the Knicks actually do damage in the playoffs.

2. The cap is NOT an obstacle when it comes to signing your own players. The Knicks can sign Rasheed with the mid-level and still spend money to keep KT because there won't be a cap restriction.

3. If KT were traded, then it would be unlikely for him to come back, unless the Knicks don't go after Rasheed.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

It would be very interesting to see what is written into V Bakers contract....

I would imagine,substance abuse is a common clause written in...I am not sure under labor law if one can be terminated due to alcohol addiction....Anyone know??


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Baker and the Celtics made a new agreement after Vin's drinking problems last year. It made provisions about a treatment program and alcohol testing. On the third strike it allowed the Celtics the option of suspending and then terminating Baker. Baker signed the deal and the Celtics will be trying to terminate him and drop the money left on his contract. However, Baker has a new agent representing him and the agent is going to want to get paid so Baker will undoubtedly challenge the new agreement. The players association will also have something to say. They do not want this sort of thing to happen alot.

Too many people here are focussing on the bad contract of Baker. The only way Baker becomes a Knick is through a trade or if the Celtics are successful in termination. If the C's are successful then Baker would sign a new contract to play. And I think he would play for cheap.

From that perpective it sounds good for NY. But I warn you DO NOT SUFFER THE CURSE OF VIN BAKER!!!! He has put the Celtics in the dump and before that he killed the Sonics. He is a drunk and a distraction.

Any team that picks up Baker is making a mistake!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Knicks would sign Baker for the Vets minimum cuz the Celts cut him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> If they are not allowed to do this, then I'm sure Boston would gladly take Shandon Anderson and Kurt Thomas. Anderson's contract isn't as bad as Baker's and KT can opt out.


You would trade a decent backup AND a good starter for Baker's sad ***? This talk is making me ill.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Originally posted by Rashidi!
If they are not allowed to do this, then I'm sure Boston would gladly take Shandon Anderson and Kurt Thomas. Anderson's contract isn't as bad as Baker's and KT can opt out.



I am not sure if he was being sarcastic or had a temporary loss of sanity...Every now and then he says the strangest things

Whatever the league minimum is that is all Vin baker deserves..Sign hin for one year and let him prove himself


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

The only job I would give Vin Baker is bartender. He is a good soak and he would easily be able to reach the highest booze bottles.

I am warning you Knicks. Vin Baker is a curse.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> You would trade a decent backup AND a good starter for Baker's sad ***? This talk is making me ill.


Question 1.

Who would you rather have, Shandon Anderson, or Vin Baker?

Question 2.

Who would you rather have at backup PF, Vin Baker or Othella Harrington?

Question 3.

If the Knicks plan on bringing in Rasheed, Thomas will probably want to leave via free agency anyway. So they really aren't losing anything here.

Essentially the move breaks down like this, for the people that don't get it.

Knick pros
Dump Anderson's contract
Replace player with impending free agency and no post game with a player with a post game.

Knick cons
Acquire Baker's contract

Boston pros
Dump Bakers contract

Boston cons
Acquire Anderson's contract
Acquire cap room in Kurt Thomas

Baker for Thomas is fairly even, and you're dumping Anderson (who is replaceable with DMJ). What's so bad about that?


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Answers:
1. Vin Baker is a curse. Anderson is not. Advantage Anderson.

2. Vin Baker is a curse. Harrington is not. Advantage Harrington.

3. For this to work the Knicks have to get Sheed. I do not think that they will.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

'Baker for Thomas is fairly even"

which baker are we talking about?????????????????

the guy is an alcoholic who cant make it to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hes useless.....

he has a disease..KT comes to work and gets close to a double double night in and night out

Baker should play for the Betty ford clinic....period


Rashidi we all get it.........


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe how long this thread is....leave the drunk alone, leave this subject alone. We could talk about the Isiah and Marbury cover on this month's ESPN magazine...the title is can Isiah and Marbury save the East. Haven't read the article yet, but will share info with you when I do...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> 1. Vin Baker is a curse. Anderson is not. Advantage Anderson.
> 
> 2. Vin Baker is a curse. Harrington is not. Advantage Harrington.


I have noticed that Boston fans are usually the 2nd most hateful fans in sports. The fact that somebody actually prefers Shandon over Baker obviously hasn't been paying attention to Knick fan complaints for the past 2 years. Baker likes to drink. Good for him. Baker drunk is more useful to the Knicks than Anderson sober. Baker would be the top post presance on the team right now, drunk or not. That says a lot. He has risks, which is why I would not depend on him to be a starter. I would only want him off the bench.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

where is the love?
baker had all the tools and ability to become the greatest player ever.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> Baker likes to drink. Good for him.


He's a wasted Charles Smith. He's an over the hill $40+million Eddie Griffin. And he's ugly to boot.

If you can sign him for the minimum and give up nobody then fine, just forward his check directly to the Ford clinic.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

"Baker likes to drink. Good for him. Baker drunk is more useful to the Knicks than Anderson sober. Baker would be the top post presance on the team right now, drunk or not."

LOL...that may be your best post ever:yes:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> He's an over the hill $40+million Eddie Griffin.


Baker may get drunk, but that doesn't mean he smokes marijuana, shoots at his girlfriends, or attacks his teammates while he's drunk. Griffin doesn't need alchohol to act like a fool.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

But the net result is the same..They cant show up to work and perform up to their abilities...

You left me no other choice

Use you noodle.....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe this Rashidi, you're actually advocating trading for Vin freaking baker. 


Shandon andersen is a more than capable if overpaid backup, for both the two and three spots, kurt thomas is someone we need to sign to an extension.

Rather than have an overpaid decent back up and sign KT to an extension you'd rather take on Vin Baker?


I didn't read the whole post, but that seems to be the gist of it no? If so, what the hell are you thinking? Vin Baker has consistently and throughly chosen consuming alcohol over playing good basketball.

Kurth Thomas has expressed an interest in getting an extension, citing the fact that we took a chance on him when he was injured.



Shandon Andersen is an overpaid bench player, but he is still a good bench player.


I don't understand your logic at all.


----------

